# Battleship On Line



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is an on-line version of the game if you care to try it:

http://www.battleships.f-active.com/

Click on "Play Game" at the top of the screen.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Roxy. Always like to play it as a kid


----------

